# Anyone fished the Squiggles lately?



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

Considering running down there instead of the rigs this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

*fish*

We are going early Saturday looks like the only close to being blue water is that way.


----------

